# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  أندرويد 5.0 يبدأ الوصول إلى “نوت 4″، وسامسونج تؤكد وصوله قريبًا إلى “نوت 2″

## mohamed73

بعد فترة من التأخير بسبب نظارة Gear VR،  بدأت سامسونج أخيرًا بإرسال تحديث أندرويد 5.0 – Lollipop إلى هاتفها  الأحدث والأقوى Galaxy Note 4. حيث بدأت النسخة الأوروبية منه بتلقّي  التحديث في بولونيا بدءًا من أمس. كما بدأ الهاتف بالحصول على التحديث في  كوريا الجنوبية. مع العلم بأن التحديث بدأ بالوصول إلى أجهزة Note 4 العاملة بمُعالج  Exynos من سامسونج وليس الأجهزة العاملة بمُعالج Snapdragon لكن من المتوقع  أن تحصل هذه الأجهزة كذلك على التحديث خلال فترة قريبة. وهُناك خبر جيّد آخر لأصحاب Note 2، وهو أنه ورغم مُضي أكثر من سنتين  على إطلاق الجهاز في الأسواق، إلا أن سامسونج أكدت اليوم على تويتر بأن  الهاتف سيحصل على التحديث لكنها لم تُحدد تاريخًا مُعينًا لذلك. الفيديو التالي يستعرض أندرويد 5.0.1 على هاتف Note 4:        SamMobile الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

نأمل ان ياتي دون مشاكل برمجية مثلما يحدث مع معظم الهواتف عند التحديث

----------


## aftiszoro

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## galaxyclient

شكرا شكرا شكرا Vشكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------

